# 4310 suction filter question



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

how much hydrolic oil is lost when you clean the suction filter


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:ditto: I hope the suction screen comes out easier than on a 2210! I'm only going to pull mine when a fluid change is due.


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

i ment the suction screen
the one that is bolted on


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds to me like the intent here is to minimize the lose of trans. oil while replacing the suction screen. While not impossible; it is very unlikely you will remove it and install it without making a huge mess if you don't drain the transmission. It would be better to catch the trans. oil in a clean catch pan and reuse it (which I DO NOT recommend) Plan on buying 9 gallons of Hygard or equivalent........that is what it takes to refill the trans. after a full drain. I would suggest buying 2 cases just to be sure you don't run short in the event of a spill. The suction filter pretty near takes about a half gallon of Hygard.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Tom,
Chickenman probably just want's to reasure himself that his John Deere really does "Suck"!! 2funny


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tom, I was thinking the dealer may have given chickenman incorrect or inconclusive information. Many dealers tell their customers that the removing, cleaning, & inspecting the suction screen is a waste of time and not required. Unless you he is having some other problems due to a clogged suction screen; I suggest doing the services at the times the manual calls for. If you could give us some more information as to what you are doing it would be helpful chickenman.


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

i did the 400 hour oil change, but the dealer was out of the suction screen gaskets
i didnt think at the time there would be a problem
now i have the gasket an was wundering about it


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chickenman _
> *i did the 400 hour oil change, but the dealer was out of the suction screen gaskets
> i didnt think at the time there would be a problem
> now i have the gasket an was wundering about it *


In this case, if you are not having any problems, I would just leave it alone until the next fluid and filter change and pull it out and clean it then. I reused my gasket but I waited until I had a spare in hand before pulling the screen.


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

that was my thinking too, if i would loose a lot of fluid


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You would have to drain all the fluid out.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Watch out for the incoming rotten orange tomatoes. *


I thought all JD owners had suddenly developed a sense of humor as flat as the steep hourly repair rate charged to constantly repair their "Tractors"

I am constructing an Automatic Anti Rotten Orange Tomato Return to Point of Launch Missile, as we speak!!

(AAROTRPLM)


----------



## horseman1 (Jun 8, 2004)

There were four magnets inside the screen on my 2210, and like Tom said, there were a lot of shavings that I was glad I took the time to remove. This was at the 50 hour service. Also, like others have mentioned, I could swap the filter and only lose a qt or so, but every stinkin drop came out when I replaced the screen. I should have drained it first, either that or get a bigger drain pan!
Kurt


----------

